

"Is P Versus NP Formally Independent?" (2003) - hc
http://www.scottaaronson.com/papers/pnp.pdf

======
michael_nielsen
This is a wonderful paper. The Razborov-Rudich theorem, in particular, is a
classic result, up with the unsolvability of the halting problem, and Goedel's
incompleteness, in my opinion. It's described in section 4 of this paper. The
rest is also well worth reading.

